# Louisiana Governor signs bill easing regs on CHP holders as armed church security



## BackyardCowboy (Aug 27, 2014)

Louisiana Governor signs bill easing regs on CHP holders as armed church security


----------



## Cait43 (Apr 4, 2013)




----------



## berettatoter (Sep 1, 2011)

Well, that's a good thing! :smt1099


----------

